# Firefox problems with ST



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

Firefox and ST have suddenly developed a conflit since this morning on my computer. All the avatars are gone. No more smileys, reply or even new thread buttons. I had to go back to Microsoft Explorer to post this. Anybody using Firefox noticed a change? 

Michel


----------



## Candace (Jul 9, 2011)

Hmmm. I got your message. I don't use FireFox. But, it's strange it would suddenly give you fits. Are you using a new version?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah! One just loaded itself this morning.


----------



## Candace (Jul 9, 2011)

That's the problem, then...the newest version isn't compatible with our software. A Forum upgrade is in the works that will take care of these issues. Hopefully.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 9, 2011)

works fine for me.Are you still having issues?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm good too. Firefox v 5.0.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> works fine for me.Are you still having issues?


 
No change. No avatars, no icons and I can't post any new threads with Firefox. 

Tried to reboot, made sure there was no virus. Now I have to go back to Explorer to post new threads.


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm on Firefox too. Can't find which version but I think its only been a few weeks since the last upgrade.

Been posting fine today.

Maybe some new security block needs disabled.


----------



## jtrmd (Jul 9, 2011)

Im on FF 5.0

I was having the same problem you are having here on other forums,but that was with Chrome.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

It happened this morning as I was posting a new thread for my Tolumnia. When I tried to put an icon, the program seemed to blink and all icons, avatars and functions buttons were gone. When I rebooted, I was flashed a message for an update so I did. Didn't help. I'll try a registry cleanup.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 9, 2011)

i am also using ff and have no problems
have you tried to clear your cache and cookies?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

As I said, I get all the texts and pics but no avatars, no icons, no function buttons and no new thread button. I've done every computer analysis, cleaned-up everything and no changes. Sent a message to Firefox and I'll see what they say, eventually. 

Thanks everyone for the help but I'm stumped.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a thought:

After logging in and as I was viewing my new post in my new thread this morning, Firefox and ST got desynchronized somehow and I was cast as both a registered member and non registered one. Since the posting was done before the event, it couldn't be changed but, right after, the computer decided to consider me like a visitor when I logged in and refused to let me post new stuff. It's as if I had done too many bad loggins. If I'm right, things should return to normal when the date change tomorrow morning (At least as far as Firefox is concerned). Now I feel like Schroedinger's cat.


----------



## Heather (Jul 9, 2011)

I checked your account settings just to make sure it is not anything odd going on there. You're enabled as a registered user, and posting, signatures, avatars, etc. are all enabled.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help Heather but it doesn't change anything as far as Firefox is concerned. IE works normally though I have to refresh the line-up manually and frequently. I can't even do a : and a ) side by side to make a smiley. It won't even appear as : and ) if I do.
Now why does this happen to me and not the others on FF?


----------



## emydura (Jul 9, 2011)

I ran into a lot of problems with the latest Firefox. Most notably it would keep crashing my computer. I eventually gave up on it.

David


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 9, 2011)

it sounds as if a security setting got changed that won't allow you to perform applets, flash or whatever the specific programming is that allows the little graphics to work (java?)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 9, 2011)

Rick said:


> I'm on Firefox too. Can't find which version...



Help -> About Firefox


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm using ff 5.0, no problems here.

Mick


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 10, 2011)

Haven't had problems with FF 5.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 10, 2011)

I found the problem!

I right clicked view page info, then permissions and checked the box load images use default.

Everything is working now. :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2011)

Good for you!!!


----------

